# Don't think my last post went through. Here is solo shot's of the entire herd.



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

From left to right (if the pic's upload correctly) their names are.
Dilbert, Dumbelina, Snatch, Pugh Hefnor, Lil, and Twiskers.
Dilbert and Dumbelina are my two dumbo's and are the most recent additions to the herd.
Snatch likes to snatch food from everyone and run away with it.
Pugh seemed like a fitting name for my PEW pink eyed white.
Lil started out smaller than Pugh and Twiskers, but she seems to be catching up
I may have to change her name to Little Porker as she is packing on the weight.
Twiskers is my favorite rat, she is the most calm and seems to have taken over the role of herd mother.
Twiskers earned her name when I was laying in bed letting her run around on the bed, and she ran up to me
and tickled my face with her tickly whiskers.


----------



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

I'd still like to get a Siamese or a good looking Himalayan as long as the rat has the style I am looking for, 
a solid black I guess that might actually be called a black self, hairless, and one of those rat's with 
one red eye and one black eye, I'm not sure how rare those one's are. Soon the herd will get bigger better cages,
along with hammocks and other fun things.


----------



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmmm, it appears snatch was leaving presents in my bed, lol.
She eats more than anyone else, and produces pewps more often too.
The day I got her she came home having mud butt and later white pellets.
Not sure if its safe for rats, but I gave everyone a serving of yogurt that night with a bit 
of pepto bismol mixed in. Snatch has continued to be the one rat I can depend on to produce fear poo's.
The other rats that are a little older seem to be getting better about not going while I hold them.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Where are you in California?


----------



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

Napa CA, the place known for making wine that recently got hit with that earth quake.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Yea I'm in the bay. Haha but I came across some breeders in Chico. I actually just posted a thread about the odd eye rats(the one red,one black) they breed those there. I was concerned with the health issues "high whites" have, but it's a personal choice. If you aren't worried too much about any health problems they may have you can contact them. They also have hairless. They just adopted out a male agouti Berkshire double red. Cutest rat! I think they even had dwarfs at one time.


----------



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry, as of late whenever I hear of or mention my town.
I start thinking about that earth quake, like as if its PTSD.
I can't not think about the earth quake and I can't help but share my experience with it.
It's not all rat related but a small part of my story is.

I haven't been into rats for very long. When I first started I just had a few of them and they were in a lab style cage.
I bet I scared them when that quake hit because I was laying on my bed with the lab style cage watching them.
I've never yelled out of fear like that in my life, I thought we were getting bombed. I was laying in bed holding on to those 
rats in the lab style cage like bear hugging it hanging on for dear life, screaming probably right into the cage. I was so glad
I had them in the cage during the quake and wasn't actually holding anyone at the time.
I couldn't see anything because this plastic rack/shelf I have went air borne and hit the blades of my ceiling fan breaking
off one of the blades, just snapped the metal bracket in half. That's the same time the power went out, and when I lost it
and started yelling/screaming. I was getting pummeled with things that were on the rack including year books from high school,
spare computer parts and various other things including the rack itself which managed to land right on me. The rack got tossed
around while on me too causing abrasions. At some point a cordless drill flew off another shelf and clocked me in the head.
Not sure what it was that was gagging me but something went off in my room, never did find out what it was. If it was a bug bomb
mite spray, or if my can of pepper spray got punctured, I haven't found out yet what it was but it was bad. I got trapped in my room by
the rack that was on top of me, a metal folding chain and glass from a desk leaning in front of my door and other things such as dirty
laundry that was previously in a laundry basket on the bottom shelf of the rack, got piled up in front of my door. I managed to find my
flash light which didn't roll too far from where I keep it. Started throwing things out of the way of my door so I could get out.
At this point I can hear my mother yelling and she got trapped in her room too by a space heater that tipped over and then got wedged 
there next to a dog bed. As I came out from my room and ask my mother is she is okay, she appeared to be fine and she wanted me to 
go help her because she had no lash light or anything. But that's when I heard it one of the cats was hurt. I don't know if he got knocked out
or if he just decided to start making noises once he could hear me talking to my mother. The sounds coming out of him though is still getting to me.
I could hear one of the cats almost sounding like a dog or a cat in heat, that howling noise a cat makes, Goughhhh Goughhhh meoughhh growning type
of sound. I can hear it in the living room so I walk out there with my flash light and tell me mother she has to wait because one of the cats is hurt.
I still hear the noises and I say oh no who is it, who is hurt. Then I see him and realize what has happened. He got crushed and pinned under a big
TV one of the older heavy ones with a large tube. This was a huge one that would usually take two people to lift. I wasn't able to just lift it off him and 
I'm still holding the flash light. I grabbed that TV with my other hand and tilted it away from him but it slipped and got him again. Then I grabbed it with both hands
and he bolted in the darkness. I wasn't sure if he ran off using all 4 legs, or if it was just the front, how bad he was hurt, I didn't know. Once everything was done I 
later said that I felt like a ____ because I rescued that cat before helping my mother who was also trapped. But she wasn't calling out in pain like the cat.
As I went to rescue my mother I told her that out older male cat we call granny got crushed by the TV. She asked if he was okay and I told her I didn't know because he ran off.
Then she said I saw him run by, hes okay, I saw him. Which I later found odd because she was in the dark with no light, this was before I handed her the flash light. We also had two
other cats running around in the house and those two are inside cats, my mothers bedroom windows are always open. I make it down the hallway over a huge pile of dvd's and VHS
that spilled into the hallway from a large dvd rack/shelf which i had to erect back against the wall before I could even get that far. i had my mother the flashlight through about a 2-3"
gap in the door. She used the light to get things away from her door and got it to open. She said I need to help her get over the pile of dvd's and hands me back the flash light. I go to 
help her and extend my hand/arm out so she can grab a hold of me for balance. Then she said wait I need to find a paid of underwear, and I'm like thinking okay good idea in case we need to go.
I see her coming to the hallway again and once more extend my hand/arm to help her over the pile of dvd's, but no, she hands me her pair of underwear which is still traumatizing.
At least she was wearing a nighty. Finnaly she makes it out from being trapped. Then she flipped out and remembered that my sister was house sitting that night for a family that was on vacation
and she was watching their dogs. We had no power, so no land line. Couldn't find the cell phone. My mother ended up getting to use a neighbors cell phone to call my sister, who was also flipping out
because she had to go through basically the same experience but at a home she wasn't familiar with. At this point I'm still in the house upset as could be about the cat getting crushed, feeling responsible
because I'm the one who heard the cat calling out in pain, I went to help him, accidentally dropped it on him again, and then allowed him to bolt off without checking him for injuries. I then realize a glass jar
of pesto sauce has hit the kitchen floor and exploded and our lab is licking the sauce and the glass. I get that dog away from it but he just comes right back. There wasn't a safe room to put him in to segregate
him from the food that was everywhere and all the glass and various other broken things all throughout the house. My mom came back in after getting through to my sister. She tells me we need to go and get my sister.
So we just leave the dogs leave everything else. We go pick up my sister from the house she was at, and go back home. Still no sign of the cat. We end loading the three dogs in the car and taking them to our rental house
that we have been remodeling before it goes up for rent. Noone was living there so there wasnt broken glass and things everywhere and the dogs were safe in the backyard and in the house. We stayed there till the sun came up.
Once the sun was up and we could see, we all found flash lights which helped see in the darker areas of the house. Practically everything is the house got destroyed, all the food that didn't go to waste right away didn't make it
through the power outage, and I'm on a fixed income so for me this was really bad being at the end of the month right after I just bought food which was supposed to last me that last week. It wasn't fun at all having no power,
no internet, no television. I was missing out on chatting and posting pic's, hearing about it on the news and I love watching and reading news articles every day and posting things about the articles I read, so that was a bummer.
It was also a kick in the nuts when my sister had a smart phone and was still able to get on the internet to use Facebook and texting, but I had none of that. The other house got power so we keeped going over there to recharge 
cell phones and things. But for the most part the next two days we cleaned out broken glass and things. I was calling and searching for that cat those two days. He finally came home in the evening under the cover of night.
He didn't come in on his own but I found him sitting on a walkway to our front porch. I went up to him and he walked away. I call him and he came back, I went to pet him but he walked away again. So I set my flash light down and call him again.
This time when he came I snagged him and scooped him up right away and brought him inside. that big TV was now moved out onto the front porch and when the cat made eye contact with that TV as I was carrying him in he flipped out and started
clawing me up pretty good. I took him into my sisters room where their food is. So he can get a bite to eat and we can see if hes been hurt. Usually the old cat puts his paw in the food bowl and flicks out some dry kernels, but there was no ***** footing 
around this time. He dove right in face first and just started gobbling mouthfuls of food. Once he was done feasting we were able to see if he was hurt. He appears to not even have a scratch on him, just shookin up, hungry, tired. What a relief. I was more worried about that cat than anything else. I was having bad thoughts about him being hurt, run away to die someplace. Thinking he may have bolted with just the use of his front legs. Assuming his lower insides were crushed and that he might be hunkered
down some place decaying during a slow death. It was devastating while he was gone. I don't think I even slept till he was home.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My goodness Bored, what you all went through. I'm so sorry!


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow that must of been hard going through, I have cats also and I know how it feels to have lost a cat and not know what has happened to it. It is probably one of the worst feelings I have ever felt


----------

